# Swiss trip off Maybe Bergerac any advice welcomed.



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Switzerland looks off ue to poor weather forcasts for next 10 days or so. Lady p is disapointed as she came from the bank with pockets stuffed with swiss francs

Looking at 10 / 14 day forcast sw france looks best bet.
So it looks like the Dordogne region Bergerac maybe.

Any sugestions please, ie pretty towns walks cycle rides.
Sites etc

All sugestions apreciated as we have never bee to this area before.



Dave p


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Dave,

If you're doing the Dordogne then make sure you swing east to Rocamadour, you won't be dissapointed.

Back to the Dordogne, it's a bit touristy but La Roque Gageac is nice and so is Domme. I'm sure someone else will be along with loads more recommendations.

The A20 is toll free most of the way as well.

Check out the stoppover database, theres quite a few entries for that region.

Pete


----------



## Sprinta (Sep 15, 2010)

I took my parents and bruv/sis in law along to Switzerland at the end of May a few years ago. We had a little poor weather for a couple of days, overcast, rainy and such like. Then one afternoon as we were driving back from Locarno north to the tunnel (the pass was still snowbound) to our hotel in Andermatt we encountered a blizzard for the last 10 miles or so. Mercifully we got back to the hotel by following a snowplough. 

The next morning we awoke to 18 inches of snow outside, the road had been ploughed and so was useable. We drove to Lucerne through a winter wonderland and on arrival we were able to walk around in shorts and t shirts in 80 degree heat.

For the next week we had beautiful views of snow covered mountains but at no time were we ever incovenienced by that bit of bad weather. It made our holiday special and to be talked about for a long time.

Switzerland understands bad weather, expects it at the strangest times of the year and is able to function normally without any concerns.

for my twopennorth - go to Switzerland and enjoy yourselves.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Ah that's a shame Dave but I know what you mean. The weather has turned here in the italian alps and doesn't look good for the next few days.

The good news is that the dordogne is fab. The bad news is if this keeps up we will be through the Mont Blanc tunnel and joining you in about a weeks time!

If you have a look at our blog at www.hankthetank.co.uk and I think France and a bit of Spain 2009 we did the dordogne last spring and also the lot vally just below it later in the same trip.

Just start at Bergerac and head east as far as rocamadorre as mentioned. Some great aires.

If you have time the lot valley is nice as is the tarn gorges a bit further south east. Or you could drop down to the Pyrenees at gavarnie and go marmot hunting!


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Dave, the municipal site on the south bank of the Dordogne at Bergerac is very well situated for a short walk into the old town.

Lots of trees as you will need shade.!!!

There is a free air on the north bank between the bridges. But usually full in holiday season. But as the car park stretches along the riverside you can always overnight there and wait for a vacancy at the air.

Ray.


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

If you're in the area Rocamadour is a must as is Oradour sur Glane. Fantastic Aire at Monbazillac, just south of Bergerac, on a vineyard. Free, (my kind of price), and you will spend the evening listening to the owner and sampling his excellent wines.
Gerry


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Sprinta its been a job to get Lady p on hols for the last seven years.

If it does as forcast a 50% chance of rain everyday i feel sure she will insist on MH being sold and Package tours will reign again.  

Dave p


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Cahors is another excellent place to visit. There's a small aire on the riverbank but it was always full when we've looked ( and this in spring or autumn). There is also a very convenient campsite on an island in the river with a free bus service to town- or you can walk or cycle as it's not too far.

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=4188

Cahors has a trail of "secret gardens" all over town as well as lots of other hidden gems.

G


----------



## christine1310 (Apr 10, 2008)

*Bergerac*

Hi
We were at Bergerac earlier this year and the aire between the bridges is closed. There is a notice up telling people to use the municipal campsite, which is on the other side of the river and no more than a 10 minute walk into the town centre.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Just remembered if you go to rocamadour then about 9 miles north east is the Gouffe de padirac which is 2km of underground caves caverns and rivers including an underground boat ride. I know it sounds dull but it is stunning and it's only about 9 euros. Easy parking but j heard the queues can be bad In peak season so go early.


----------



## Davethepenguin (Oct 21, 2010)

Hi - Christine is right in saying the aire at Bergerac is now closed. It was rubbish anyway. The nice aire on the vineyard that Gerry D referred to is Les Avinturiers, Route de Ribagnac, Monbazillac. Lat:N44.47'20" - Long:E0.29'44"


Tel: 0553 73 21 79 - Mob:0608 56 92 36 email:[email protected]

The SW is lovely. Try the estuary, Talmont, Meschers, Royan routes if you can.

Regards

Andy


----------



## TR5 (Jun 6, 2007)

Hi Dave

I agree with all that has been said, and Bergerac is lovely. If you can't camp within walking distance, there is parking alongside the river, with spaces long enough for motorhomes of 7 - 8 mtres long.

On the way down to the Dordogne, Brantome has a huge aire right on the edge of town.

All along the Dordogne is beautiful, so go ahead and explore the area. A good site is one owned by an englishman, very popular though, so you may have problems getting in without pre-booking this time of year, Camping De La Bastide at Pineuilh-Ste, Foy-La-Grande.
Souillac, Sarlet, Vitrac, La Roque Gageac, St.Cyprien, prehistoric cave dwellings at Trodlodytique de la Madelaine, are just a few more worth a visit. 

I think you'll need a month more!


----------



## Sprinta (Sep 15, 2010)

DTPCHEMICALS said:


> Sprinta its been a job to get Lady p on hols for the last seven years.
> 
> If it does as forcast a 50% chance of rain everyday i feel sure she will insist on MH being sold and Package tours will reign again.
> 
> Dave p


that's a shame, I hope she's OK with wall to wall sunshine. We stayed at a place just outside Bergerac one year while on a bike tour - too hot for me though . Lovely roads on a bike :wink:


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

All points noted so far, not really worried about aires.

Som egreat sugestions.

lady p was built for sunshine. 
She does not want a nothing to do in the middle of nowhere holiday.
We live in the middle of nowhere

dave p


----------



## Lesleykh (Apr 13, 2009)

We're heading to Bergerac to meet family around 6th Aug, so these suggestions will be great for us too.

Lesley


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

I have just phoned brother in law, he is waiting for the ferry at portsmouth 
Of to Bergerac- Sarlat area with his caravan. I thought tey were going to Province.

Not seen them for nearly a year so it would be nice to "bump" into them. :roll: 

Dave p


----------



## rugbyken (Jan 16, 2006)

can also recomend the aire at the vineyard its also a french passion site so your b/in/l in his caravan could also stay on it, lesanne on here and i stayed there last year just as the vines were ripening had a tasting invite that night & bread van came round in the morning and then one of the guys came round with a basket of grapes about 6 bunches each,
can also recomend a visit round the monbazillac chateau really authentic feel and not posey,


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Just another thing Dave.
If you see little signs "ROUTE DE VIN" ........... follow it. You will take a trail to many vineyards where tasting is free but you might like to buy the odd bottle.
Make a note which bott comes from where as after a few all sense of direction goes out the windows.

We used to have a house at La-Force about 8km. to the west of Bergerac surrounded by vines.

If you venture into the Charante on the way back, check out the Pinau des Charentes vineyards as you can stay free. But again you are encouraged to taste and buy.

Ray.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Looking rosier as the evening rolls on.

Its a pity we only have 10 days in total

dave p


----------



## canard (Jul 20, 2010)

Hi Dave, I don't like to put a damper on your plans but today has been truly appalling here ! Heavy, cold rain and it's forecast to last a few days. So don't just plan for sun.
Having said that it's a fantastic area, we wouldn't live anywhere else. We haven't actually done much motorhoming here, we tend to head away, but there is tons to do round abouts.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

From wednesday onwards it will be fine.

We will be down thursday or friday. 8) 
No rush
Dave p


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

GerryD said:


> If you're in the area Rocamadour is a must as is Oradour sur Glane. Fantastic Aire at Monbazillac, just south of Bergerac, on a vineyard. Free, (my kind of price), and you will spend the evening listening to the owner and sampling his excellent wines.
> Gerry


Have to agree with this one, wonderful place and wine.

Sue


----------



## me0wp00 (Jun 2, 2010)

its looking dry friday onwards here but only heavy showers until then, not great temp hovering low to mid 20s


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

suedew said:


> Have to agree with this one, wonderful place and wine.


Another vote for M. Camus' place. His white was wonderful - fresh and fruity. His red is ... a bit spikey :?

Last time we visited the Cahors aire, the services were blocked up, which wasn't so good. Near to there is Arcambal - the aire is the car park behind the Mairie, but just past the bar / restuarant is a wonderful bakers. He makes his bread in a wood-fired oven. Nice if you like crusty bread!

Photos attached.

Gerald


----------



## grandadbaza (Jan 3, 2008)

Just left the Dordogne, we spent a couple of weeks at Le Capeyrou at Beynac et Cazenac, superb site with great views of Chateau, all the places mentioned are really good , we particularly liked Rocamadour, Domme, and Sarlat, the weather was really hot for the most part but it went a bit dull and rainy from saturday and it was pouring with rain when we left yesterday morning


----------



## Cazzie (Feb 13, 2009)

We love this area and all the places mentioned are fab.
On the way down, the aire at Uzerche, just off the A20, is great. Free electricity and great view of the old town. Also good walks/cycle rides along the river. If you prefer a campsite there is a municipal one beside the river, just opposite the aire.
Souillac also has a very good aire. Sarlat is a fabulous town and there are several campsites nearby. As already mentioned Rocamadour, Domme and La Roque Gajeac are also musts to visit.


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

geraldandannie said:


> suedew said:
> 
> 
> > Have to agree with this one, wonderful place and wine.
> ...


You had me a bit worried there. Wondered what the photos would be of :roll: 
Sue


----------

